# The Gates of Azyr by Chris Wraight



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/gates-of-azyr-limited-edition.html

Spotted this one this morning. Seems to be the opening tale for Age of Sigmar.

_The Gates of Azyr_ is a 128-page hardback novella telling the story of the Stormcast Eternals’ first strike into the mortal realms. The cover is illustrated with artwork from Warhammer Age of Sigmar featuring Vandus Hammerhand locked in combat with the fearsome Khorgos Khul. The interior features full art endpapers as well as the fantastic tale of the battle to open the Gates of Azyr.


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

Just read the extract on the site. Seems good! The storm host are very clearly space marines with hammers instead of bolters. The world has a post apocalyptic feel to it so its very clearly not the old world we are used to, bit still has a good vibe going on. Seeing as its only a tenner I'll probably pick up a copy and see how it is.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

A hardback and ebook preorder has appeared as well:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/gates-of-azyr-hb.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/gates-of-azyr-eb.html


Edit:
More AoS content:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/warhammer-age-of-sigmar.html


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Kind of want to. I'm actually about to get it. I'm just unsure finding out its 127 pages. hmmm


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Kind of want to. I'm actually about to get it. I'm just unsure finding out its 127 pages. hmmm


Same here. At least we know there actually will be novels, so far we know of three of them. One by Dan Abnett, one by Gav Thorpe and one by Andy Lanning.


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Same here. At least we know there actually will be novels, so far we know of three of them. One by Dan Abnett, one by Gav Thorpe and one by Andy Lanning.
> 
> 
> LotN


Peer pressure... shit... I think this series has potential. I'm doing it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Peer pressure... shit... I think this series has potential. I'm doing it.


I am unsure of the whole thing really. The novels I will definitely pick up, but the game itself... much thought is required.


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I am unsure of the whole thing really. The novels I will definitely pick up, but the game itself... much thought is required.
> 
> 
> LotN


I know what you mean. I assume they'll change some models. If I get back I'll do either Dark Elves or Empire. The Empire models are kind of boring to me. I used to think they were cool but they never changed those dang Reiksguard.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> I know what you mean. I assume they'll change some models. If I get back I'll do either Dark Elves or Empire. The Empire models are kind of boring to me. I used to think they were cool but they never changed those dang Reiksguard.


I want to play those Stormcast Eternals, they look freakin' awesome. But is the game actually worthwhile...?


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah... not sure. I assume they have a campaign ready. The Khorne models look fricken awesome. 

But just looking at whats up to preorder it seems very basic.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Same here. At least we know there actually will be novels, so far we know of three of them. One by Dan Abnett, one by Gav Thorpe and one by Andy Lanning.
> 
> 
> LotN


Where did you see that bit of novel news? Any word on their release schedule? Im dubious about Dan Abnett producing a book for this anytime soon, given his lenghty delay with other titles.

I really had hoped they had just more than one novella as an impending release for their new range.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Where did you see that bit of novel news? Any word on their release schedule? Im dubious about Dan Abnett producing a book for this anytime soon, given his lenghty delay with other titles.
> 
> I really had hoped they had just more than one novella as an impending release for their new range.


Just around I guess. I recall Abnett mentioning on his blog that he had a Warhammer novel on his schedule, Thorpe told me that he is working on something in the new Warhammer on the Bolthole, and I think I read about Lanning's book here.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Read the extract holy shit it was good. I might actually get into the WH domain now.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The Gates of Azyr just became available for download, and Ive grabbed it.


Edit: 
Finished it, a good fast read that quite sets the mood for the new setting and the Stormcast Eternals. Yep, they are -quite- space marines. They even have drop pods!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished it, a good fast read that quite sets the mood for the new setting and the Stormcast Eternals. Yep, they are -quite- space marines. They even have drop pods!


I thought they just rode the lightning, sort of like mass teleportation. What exactly is the Fantasy version of a Drop Pod?


LotN


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> I thought they just rode the lightning, sort of like mass teleportation. What exactly is the Fantasy version of a Drop Pod?
> 
> 
> LotN


thats what I thought too.. like Bifrost?

and hoonestly, the comparison with space marines just shows how much creativity those people have left in their brains .

its obvious that the Stormcast Eternals are Paladins send from the Halls of Valhalla.









the stormcast eternals are the spirits of the dead born anew into the mortal realm to fight for their god.
Einerjarls


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Got my copy in the mail. Can't wait to find time to read it.


----------

